# very important info- myspace.com



## bshovan (Mar 17, 2006)

I just wanted to share with all some info I learned today. I work at a private international highschool boarding school and right now we are hosting the  SBSA ( small boarding school association ) annual convention and one of the sessions dealt with the dangers of kids using the internet, especially myspace.com. This seminar was conducted by two female FBI agents who go online stealthly as " teenagers " to help rid society of certain predators out there. Anyone interested, and all should be, to obtain information on this subject can go to the website- netsmartz.org for much info. Just thought I'd pass this on

Billy


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 17, 2006)

bshovan said:
			
		

> I just wanted to share with all some info I learned today. I work at a private international highschool boarding school and right now we are hosting the SBSA ( small boarding school association ) annual convention and one of the sessions dealt with the dangers of kids using the internet, especially myspace.com. This seminar was conducted by two female FBI agents who go online stealthly as " teenagers " to help rid society of certain predators out there. Anyone interested, and all should be, to obtain information on this subject can go to the website- netsmartz.org for much info. Just thought I'd pass this on
> 
> Billy


 
Thanks. I appreciate the information. We can do much to help by reminding (in a friendly, non-critical manner) young members of forums we belong to not to post too much personal information.


----------



## Drac (Mar 18, 2006)

Good stuff..A cop I know does the same thing..The stories he shares are unbelieveable...


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 19, 2006)

is this another sign that i'm getting old?

five years ago i would have been annoyed that the feebs were doing that.  now i'm just mad as hell at the people that made it necessary.

somebody go check the lost and found for my youthful idealism and unfocused anger at the establishment.


----------



## bshovan (Mar 19, 2006)

Right on the mark. This subject is just the tip of the iceberg. Not to open a pandora's box but the history of such in religious areas today defies belief. In a nutshell it seems that there is no difference between what is going on within the catholic church, and others, and politicians today. Many have basically sold their soul to the negative, only to selfishally,egotistically enhance and do all they can to get re-elected and/or say/do whatever is needed to maintain their present status quo. Imagine if there were actually ways and means whereby all were held accountable for publicly known actions on their part. Up and down votes showing all accountability should be the norm but, that's wishful thinking. Liberalism today, more then ever, has still continued to be one of the greatest detrements to our country's safety, security, and image as the true super power in the world today. Enough said, as I am always amazed by those that differ but, we can agree to disagree.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Mar 20, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that these young teens dont realize what can happen to them chatting online. I mean hell, I was afraid of being abducted by age 10. I didnt even have internet then. It makes me wonder if they realize what can happen, but just dont really care as long as they get that initial gratification from being chased online.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 20, 2006)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> I find it hard to believe that these young teens dont realize what can happen to them chatting online. I mean hell, I was afraid of being abducted by age 10. I didnt even have internet then. It makes me wonder if they realize what can happen, but just dont really care as long as they get that initial gratification from being chased online.


 
My guess is it is the same reason young people do almost anything dangerous, they think the bad stuff won't happen to them.  It happens to other people but they are safe.  Or they think they are smarter than the pervs....


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 20, 2006)

In today society they average teenager just don;t care they believe nothing can happen to them and they are the ones always in trouble.
Thanks for the info. about my space.
Terry


----------



## kickcatcher (Mar 20, 2006)

Anyone who wants to actually make a difference on this subject needs to check out Perverted Justice at http://www.perverted-justice.com/ 

The problem is as bad if not worse in yahoo chatrooms.


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 20, 2006)

The parents should keep an eye on there kids. Perhaps greater lengths should go to educating the kids too. Don't get me wrong, I love watchign those pervs get busted but I'll put my favorite quote in.

"Those who would give up liberty for safety deserve neither liberty nor safety"-Benjamin Franklin 
That would be in reply to bshovan.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 20, 2006)

There's another thread here on myspace ... I have completely eliminated my children's access to the internet unless they have to research and then I'm always nearby.  She is not allowed to go to the library alone nor spend any time on the internet alone - period.


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm don't know how old your daughter is but I would suggest as she gets older to educate her and allow her more freedom on the internet. I have heard of us guys being approached too but its never happened to me. If it did I think I would start yelling at them.

But for real, educate your kids!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 20, 2006)

If she were trustworthy in this type of situation, I'd go ahead and let her on.  However, 'tis not the case.  She has been educated as to internet safety - repeatedly and by various individuals who mean a lot to her and to whom she means a lot.  Alas ....

Sometimes one must simply take the bull by the horns, as it were.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2006)

Generally when parent's properly parent and monitor their kid's activities they can step in when necessary so that this type of stuff is kept under control.  However, more and more parent's are really not around for several hours a day while kid's are at home and therefore cannot monitor what is going on with the internet.  That is just sad!  Hopefully these predator's get caught and law enforcement keeps working hard to catch them.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi, Brian.

While what you say is absolutely true, some kids have internet in their bedrooms, so whether the parent is at home or not is not always the problem.  

I have a blanded family of 6 and I am always doing something - laundry, dishes, paperwork, helping with homework, caring for my elderly mother, etcetera. 

So it's not always a case of parents being lazy ... perhaps just a case of coordinating responsibilities such that the activity of net surfing is in an area of the house which is readily available to all family members and under the watchful, nearby eye of a parent.

I now do my paperwork at my desk while my daughter sits next to me on the computer researching stuff for school.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2006)

Shesulsa,

It sounds like you are on the ball and in control.  Hopefully more parent's will take your lead and monitor what is going on more closely.  

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 20, 2006)

You also got to keep in mind the technical savy of most kids these days surpasses their parents 10 fold.  Parental controls are useless if the parents need the children's help to set it up and if the parents pick simple passwords kids can guess or write the passwords where the kids can find....
Just as you have kids that turn a blind eye to the danger, you also have have parents who think it'll never happen to their kid.


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 21, 2006)

There are programs where you can monitor everything that happens on your computer. I won't judge that your being to harsh or anything because i obviously don't know the story:asian:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2006)

Good on you Geo, I applaud your efforts as a parent.  Too many kids grow up these days with parents that do not take an active interest in what they are getting up to all day long.

This will let your daughter know that you care about her well being and that she is important enough to you that you will go out of your way to ensure she is safe. Kids need boundaries, it is with those boundaries that they learn they are loved.  Your daughter may not appreciate it now, but im sure you and your family will reap the benefits of your parenting.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks, Sarah! :ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 21, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> somebody go check the lost and found for my youthful idealism and unfocused anger at the establishment.



nope that's about as lost as your virginity.... 

Net predators need to be treated as other pedophiles... castration.


----------

